# Which of the current WWE Females do you find attractive?



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

If any.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

They're all really pretty, to be honest.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

AJ Lee is smoking hot in every sense of the term.

Kaitlyn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Beth, Natalya. (Kaitlyn actually had a very adorable face) Shame she left.

Difficult to defeat Trish though.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

None, I hate women


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All of em except Summer Rae, she's aight on a good day but most days she looks like a flamingo.



Btw whatever happened to Jojo


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


>


:cam2 this kills me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Bella twins
Stephanie McMahon
Summer Rae


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I voted Alexa Bliss. Surprisingly there's zero votes for Eva Marie and 1 vote for Lana despite how alot of people on this forum is always talking about dat ass on both of them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Layla, Brie, Nikki and Paige.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

AbareKiller said:


>





skarvika said:


> :cam2 this kills me


I was going to google AJ Lee after seeing that but decided against it because I knew that the rest of my day would be "reserved and lazy" if I did it 8*D


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Yet another thread where AJ lee's going to win, she looks like a 13 years old but it's not my business....


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

They're all attractive except Aksana, Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Rosa and Tamina. AJs the best looking though.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

AJ, Aksana(even though she's no longer a diva), Cameron, Lana, Layla, Emma, Eva Marie, Naomi, Rosa, Stephanie, and Bayley.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

None of them are even slightly attractive compared to the people I date. Now if you'll excuse me I need to comb the week-old food out of my neckbeard.

-Typical IWC response


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

AJ is I guess the most attractive current diva, but none of them hold a candle to the diva's from about 8 years ago. Mickie James, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, Ashley, etc...Now THOSE were attractive women.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Bavles said:


> AJ is I guess the most attractive current diva, but none of them hold a candle to the diva's from about 8 years ago. Mickie James, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, Ashley, etc...Now THOSE were attractive women.


AJ is just as pretty as most of them dude.

Shes prettier than Mickie and Ashley.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder though.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Most of them.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

1. Brie Bella








2. Nikki Bella








3. Eva Marie








4. Summer Rae








5.Naomi


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

AJ and Paige


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

See sig for pecking order.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Eden, Lana, Paige, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't been watching on a consistent basis lately, so I can't speak for all of them. 

But for sure, the Bellas, Eva Marie, and LANA...Oh my good god Lana...


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ 
Paige
Emma
Lana
Alexa Bliss


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

AJ, Paige, Layla, Nikki Bella, Stephanie McMahon. What? I dig brunette chicks :draper2


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Stephanie,The Bellas,Lana

AJ Lee has more votes than Stephanie :bosh That is really disturbing, guys


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

Even though AJ hasn't aged since she was 16


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Bavles said:


> AJ is I guess the most attractive current diva, but none of them hold a candle to the diva's from about 8 years ago. Mickie James, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, Ashley, etc...Now THOSE were attractive women.


Like your screwing a girl that's level is near any diva :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have no idea who the last five ones are, but whatever. Layla, AJ, and Nikki are the hottest on the roster.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Even though AJ hasn't aged since she was 16


Well if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HoundsofJustice23 (Apr 13, 2014)

Steph has granny titties... I had to say it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Corporate Rock said:


> Like your screwing a girl that's level is near any diva :lmao


I know where you're coming from when you wrote this comment but bare in mind, these diva's are also done up to fuck when we see them also, as is anyone who is in the public eye.

Pretty much your average looking girl could be done up like a Diva also.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Corporate Rock said:


> Like your screwing a girl that's level is near any diva :lmao


Did I say I was? All I said was I prefer the older diva's in terms of attractiveness compared to the current ones.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Every. Single. One. Of. Them.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Emma
- Layla
- Natalya
- AJ
- Eva Marie (sometimes)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I know where you're coming from when you wrote this comment but bare in mind, these diva's are also done up to fuck when we see them also, as is anyone who is in the public eye.
> 
> Pretty much your average looking girl could be done up like a Diva also.


Stars who are average plain Janes in real life


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

It amuses me that Brie used to be considered the hotter Bella because she has a better looking face. But now Nikki "fake tits" Bella is leading. It really is all about the boobs.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Stars who are average plain Janes in real life


Well yeah, I mean, they're all glamoured up, which isn't a bad thing and some of these girls are naturally beautiful also.










I get ya though, I've seen it so many times with Pixie Lott and others etc... but yeah, I get where the guy was coming from but my point was that many girls could be done up as diva's, pretty much every girl could be really, it's not like these girls are anything above (or below) the girls we meet and see every day, they're just presented this way and cause they're on TV they have this aura about them too.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Layla
Nikki Bella
Eva Marie
Sasha Banks


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well yeah, I mean, they're all glamoured up, which isn't a bad thing and some of these girls are naturally beautiful also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He kinda favors Swagger


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> He kinda favors Swagger


Thought he was for a split second


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Layla need to do nudes with those new tittehs


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

JohnCooley said:


> He kinda favors Swagger





Ungratefulness said:


> Thought he was for a split second


It's the impish grin and the face shape.

Swagger has huge arms though. The guy looks a lot like Swagger when he debuted.


----------



## Maravilla (Mar 27, 2014)

AJ looks like a teenage boy with dwarfism. Jesus guys. The answer is Emma/Alexa Bliss. They can both come to my house whenever they want. I'll even leave the door unlocked.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eden Stiles
Paige
Lana
And Alexa Bliss- the most adorable


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

:steph >


----------



## Maravilla (Mar 27, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Eden Stiles
> Paige
> Lana
> And Alexa Bliss- the most adorable


3/10 pointy chin.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:homer


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

AJ, Emma, Lana, Layla, Brie, Nikki, Paige, Steph & Alexa.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> :homer


:homer God damn! I would do things to her that...she would probably laugh at...


YOU BITCH! :tyson


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

AJ,Brie and Paige


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Pojko said:


> It amuses me that Brie used to be considered the hotter Bella because she has a better looking face. But now Nikki "fake tits" Bella is leading. It really is all about the boobs.


I actually still prefer Brie but Nikki is nice too, I loved how Nikki looked recently in her match against Alica Fox with her hair etc..


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

AJ, Lana, Layla, Bellas, Paige, Stephanie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige
Alexa Bliss
Sasha Banks


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

AJ, Lana (forgot to vote for her), Steph, Bellas, Layla, Summer Rae.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

In order.

Nikki/Brie(can't choose between them)
Sasha
Alexa
Eden
Layla
Lana(when she's not in that Russian shit)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ Lee









Lana









Paige









Nikki Bella









Bayley


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

In no particular order...AJ, Paige, Emma and Lana.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Not to sidetrack the thread but am I the only who thought Kaitlyn was hot?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

They're all attractive in their own way. But Stephanie McMahon is at the top of my list, with AJ Lee right behind her.

Rosa Mendes getting no love :lmao


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

AJ Lee as the total package...just wish her bosom was little bigger. Brandi Rhodes is pretty hot.

Paige and Layla aren't the most attractive, but something about them makes you look twice. They are sexy in a way I can't describe. 

Those are my four.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Stephanie Mcmahon as she is the most experienced out of the bunch. 2nd place goes to the Bella Twins as they are also married to important wrestlers and have status/prestige. I dont care if they draw or not.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Would fuck any of 'em in a heartbeat, to be honest...


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't understand the love for Paige, but I guess that's just me. Way too pale for my tastes, plus her eyebrows look like they're drawn on w/ a sharpie. And what's up w/ that tick on her lip? 

Oh well. To each his own.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

lana with the way she dresses currently. otherwise she drops down the list. a business suit does wonders for me. must be the whole 'powerful woman' complex.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki Bella, Stephanie McMahon, Eva Marie, the rest dont really do anything for me.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

I think, AJ, Eden, Lana, Layla, Paige, Jojo.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Not to sidetrack the thread but am I the only who thought Kaitlyn was hot?


Definitely not, Kaitlyn was gorgeous!!! I loved Kaitlyn!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd bang them all

And even Vickie but only from behind


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa Bliss is really pretty, imo.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Aj, the Bellas, Lana & Steph


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Not to sidetrack the thread but am I the only who thought Kaitlyn was hot?


No, you are not. She was a very attractive woman, shame she left because she was also a good worker.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Naomi is the best... My god that ass!!!! 

My black skin on her black skin my God.... black on black all day.... we would make such a nice beautiful dark colored baby


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

The ones listed in my sig


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Not to sidetrack the thread but am I the only who thought Kaitlyn was hot?


2nd hottest on the roster when she was here.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

JohnB said:


> I'd bang them all
> 
> And even Vickie but only from behind


Vickie too but wearing paper bag is a must


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

They're all hot. I'll do it in tiers for me

Tier 1
Paige 
Layla 
Alicia
AJ

Tier 2
Summer Rae
The Bellas
Naomi
Lana

Tier 3
Stephanie
Rosa
Charlotte

Then the rest.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

I just realized this poll is missing someone...

RIP page format


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige, Renee Young, Bliss and Emma in that order. AJ is ok to me and part of the 2nd tier. Never found Steph or the Bellas attractive.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lana. Damn.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> I don't understand the love for Paige, but I guess that's just me. Way too pale for my tastes, plus her eyebrows look like they're drawn on w/ a sharpie. And what's up w/ that tick on her lip?
> 
> Oh well. To each his own.


Yup s just you:cool2. In all seriousness Paige has a look that some find as perfection and some just don't care for. I can't point out what it is but to me shes the most attractive looking Diva ever. To others shes average, same with AJ. I think younger fans 18-25 like my age range tend to find Paige more attractive than older fans as well.


----------



## PornStarstruck™ (Sep 13, 2013)

Alexa Bliss all the way.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

How could anybody who isn't homosexual not find any of them attractive? A bunch of them aren't my type but they're still attractive - Rosa Mendes is about the least good looking as you're allowed to be on WWE TV and she still clearly has attractive elements (her body).


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

They're all attractive. Most of them aren't 'hot" though tbh - facially.

LANA!!!, Paige, Eden, and Alicia (when she's not in drag make-up) are the hottest to me though.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

- Emma
- Alicia Fox
- Stephanie
- Layla
- Alexa Bliss


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Seriously.....

None





But im happily married 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

my list would prolly go something like 

1. Layla
2. AJ
3. Lana
4. Rosa (many faps were had when she managed primo/epico)
5. Natalia (though shes not on the list)
6. Paige (I wanna like her more but theres no more room up her ass thanks to IWC)
7. Stephanie


and im not gonna bother with mickie, trish, sable, sunny, dawn marie, tna gals, etc...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The usual.

Layla, Nikki, Naomi, and Eden.

Starting to come around on Paige too.


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

ViolentRiC said:


> How could anybody who isn't homosexual not find any of them attractive? A bunch of them aren't my type but they're still attractive - Rosa Mendes is about the least good looking as you're allowed to be on WWE TV and she still clearly has attractive elements (her body).


Cos they can, i don't find Alicia, Cameron, Eden, Rosa, Charlotte or Jojo attractive.
Summer has a butter face.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

RPOED said:


> Cos they can, i don't find Alicia, Cameron, Eden, Rosa, Charlotte or Jojo attractive.
> *Summer has a butter face.*


This, always thought she was ugly since she debuted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:cam2 :durant3 :kobedat :wall bama4 :banderas :westbrook4


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Steph, Emma, Layla and Renee Young.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont get what people see in Paige> She is almost as pale as Sheamus.... I guess she is kinda cute but that is it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's Renee?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pretty much voted for most of them

AJ, Alicia, Eden, Emma, Eva Marie, Lana, Layla, Brie, Nikki, Paige, Steph, Summer Rae, and Alexa Bliss


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:homer Lana










:lenny jojo










:durant3 Brandi










bama4 Naomi and dat ass










:moyes1 the Bellas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder.......


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Alright who are the 20 sick fucks who voted for Rosa


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> Alright who are the 20 sick fucks who voted for Rosa


:done


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

the porcelain ones from Europe.

duh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#AlloftheAbove

Except for Eva Marie of course :vince2


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

AJ, Alicia, Eden, Lana, Nikki, Paige, Stephanie, and Summer.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

TakerFreak said:


> I dont get what people see in Paige> She is almost as pale as Sheamus.... I guess she is kinda cute but that is it.


So what? Why is pale supposed to be unattractive?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Physically, all of them. If you take into account their personalities then all of them except Cameron, Eva Marie, Nikki and Brie, Charlotte, Rosa Mendes and Stephanie.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

1. Paige
2. AJ
3. Naomi
4. Lana
5. Stephanie McMahon
6. Summer Rae
7. Alexa Bliss
8. Layla
9. Sasha Banks
10. Bayley


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Eva Marie all fucking night.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

top 5 is

Paige
Emma
Sasha Banks
Layla 
Lana 

and props to that cuttie on NXT ( don't know her name )


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> top 5 is
> 
> Paige
> Emma
> ...


Yup, when Devin Taylor and Veronica Lane start getting more involved with NXT and then on the main-roster they will make a lot of fans really quick.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

My Top 5 (and the only 5 I voted for):

1 - AJ
2 - Stephanie
3 - Eva Marie
4 - Lana
5 - Naomi


Veronica Lane, Dasha, Carmella -- all up and comers who will gain fans quickly.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Vickie too but wearing paper bag is a must


You sure about that mate?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva, Lana, Layla, Nikki, Steph, the rest of them are so plain.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

They're all beautiful, the only real uglies are Tamina and maybe like 1 or 2 more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

top 5: emma, aj, summer rae, lana, alexa biss


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bellas, Emma, Stephanie McMahon, Summer Rae, renee young.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

except rosa and tamina.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

AJ and Paige tied for the most votes (as of my posting this) 

Layla looked absolutely amazing tonight.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty much all of them are very attractive to an extent, through I personally find Paige, AJ, Lana, Brie, Sasha, Stephanie and Emma the hottest; probably in that order too.


----------



## cbg42 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## sgatlantis02 (Nov 24, 2014)

Paige is easily the most attractive, but Steph looks amazing too, as hot as Lana is Steph looked better.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Layla, Paige, Bellas, Steph, AJ


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

Nikki, Eva, and Layla in that order. in NXT I'd go with Bayley.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige. My raven haired/Pale skinned diva of divine divinity!!!!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Nikkie Bella DAT ASS! why do so many users perfer skinny bitches like Paige and AJ Lee?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Shagz said:


> Nikkie Bella DAT ASS! why do so many users perfer skinny bitches like Paige and AJ Lee?


Given Paige is about the same weight as Nikki, that's a hilarious sentiment.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Had to come back and edit the list after going through the official discussion thread 

Paige
Lana
Renee


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana the GOAT


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Could not choose just one. Lana, Paige and I do like me some Bayley. AJ is tops for me though.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

RENEE


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Shagz said:


> Nikkie Bella DAT ASS! why do so many users perfer skinny bitches like Paige and AJ Lee?


Maybe because everyone has their own taste in women and not everyone thinks the same thing is attractive? Such as for example, I personally think Brie is way more attractive then Nikki for instance; but I am not going to knock you for liking Nikki more. Because everyone has their own particular tastes.

However, Paige seems to be about the same weight as Nikki; so that comment on you're part is ridiculously moronic.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Paige, Stephanie, Eva, Lana, Emma and Layla.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

102 votes for Alexa Bliss? There is still hope for humanity!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

1, Paige 









2, Becky Lynch (Why is she not listed :cuss









3, AJ Lee









4, Lana (especially with her hair down)









5, Summer Rae


----------

